# [solved] blank screen bei wechsel von X auf Konsole

## MaTu

Hallo 

habe hier ein neu installiertes Gentoo und sobald ich mit startx in die grafische Oberfläche starte, ist es mir nicht mehr möglich mit Strg+Alt+Fn auf eine Konsole zu wechseln.

Ich bekomme nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit einem Piepston, zurück auf die grafische Oberfläche komme ich mit Strg+Alt+F7 auch nicht.

Das gleiche Ergebnis bekomme ich wenn ich mich von KDE abmelde, egal ob ich nur die aktuelle Sitzung beenden will oder den PC abschalten will.

Könnt ihr mir einen tipp geben in welchen Dateien ich da etwas ändern muß.

Nvidia-driver benütze ich den x86-1.0-9746 für eine 8800GTS Karte, die xorg.conf habe ich jetzt mal mit nvidia-xconfig erstellen lassen.

hier einmal emerge --info:

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Feb 2007 20:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg ccache digest distcc distlocks fixpackages keeptemp keepwork metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_AT.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_AT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/All"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/gentoo-de"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd f77 fam firefox fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libg++ mad midi mmx mmx2 mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codeces x86 xml xml2 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

falls noch weitere Infos nötig sind bitte angeben welche, danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe

lg MaTuLast edited by MaTu on Fri Feb 23, 2007 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

Etwas ungewöhnlich... normalerweise äußert sich eine falsche xorg.conf daran das man garnicht wechseln kann, aber so... Ich vermute falsche/kaputte Grafiktreiber, mal schauen ob man was sieht. Paste mal die xorg.conf. Gut wäre auch die /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Schuss ins blaue

Ich tippe mal auf die Verwendung eines Framebuffers hin, welcher Probleme macht.

Versuche es am besten mal mit vesafb im Kernel. Wenn das klappt. versuche vesafb-tng.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## MaTu

vorne weg, ich verwende den Framebuffer vesafb-tng im Kernel, klappt auch beim booten mit grub soweit.

Solange ich auf der Konsole bleibe kann ich auch zwischen den einzelnen Konsolen munter hin und her schalten, starte ich aber den X-server und will zurück auf eine Konsole wechseln bleibt der Bildschirm finster und ich bekomme nur in regelmäßigen abständen einen Piepston.

Hier mal meine xorg.conf (mit nvidia-xconfig erstellt, ist aber nicht viel anders als die, die ich vorher verwendet habe):

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@gthummel)  Mit Feb 21 18:30:51 CET 2007

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath	"/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"	# Explorer PS/2

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    Identifier     "BenQ"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

# Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

#    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

#    Driver         "vga"

#    VendorName     "Unknown"

#    BoardName      "Unknown"

# EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    640000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "8800GTS"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "8800GTS"

    Monitor        "BenQ"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

und hier die dazugehörende Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux gthummel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Sat Feb 17 21:00:13 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 February 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 21 23:28:37 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "BenQ"

(**) |   |-->Device "8800GTS"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,277c card 8086,5842 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,277d card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 8086,0419 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,27e0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:5: chip 8086,27e2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b0 card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 8086,5842 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0193 card 10de,0421 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 11ab,6145 card 11ab,6145 rev a1 class 01,06,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 8086,109a card 8086,30a5 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:02:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,0020 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:02:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 01 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:04:0: chip 104c,8024 card 8086,5842 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0018 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x00004fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x93400000 - 0x934fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x93200000 - 0x932fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x93500000 - 0x935fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x93100000 - 0x931fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x93000000 - 0x930fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0193) rev 162, Mem @ 0x92000000/24, 0x80000000/28, 0x90000000/25, I/O @ 0x4000/7, BIOS @ 0xfffe0000/0

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x93000000 - 0x93003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x93004000 - 0x930047ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x93004800 - 0x930048ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x93100000 - 0x9311ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x93200000 - 0x932003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x93304000 - 0x933043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x93304400 - 0x933047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x93300000 - 0x93303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfffe0000 - 0xfffe0000 (0x1) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x92000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00001120 - 0x00001127 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000111f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x0000300f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00003020 - 0x00003023 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00003010 - 0x00003017 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00003024 - 0x00003027 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003018 - 0x0000301f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000050a0 - 0x000050af (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000050e0 - 0x000050e3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000050c0 - 0x000050c7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000050e4 - 0x000050e7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000050c8 - 0x000050cf (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000050b0 - 0x000050bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00005020 - 0x0000503f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00005040 - 0x0000505f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00005060 - 0x0000507f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00005080 - 0x0000509f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x0000407f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0x93000000 - 0x93003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x93004000 - 0x930047ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x93004800 - 0x930048ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x93100000 - 0x9311ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x93200000 - 0x932003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x93304000 - 0x933043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x93304400 - 0x933047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x93300000 - 0x93303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfffe0000 - 0xfffe0000 (0x1) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x92000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00001120 - 0x00001127 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000111f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x0000300f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00003020 - 0x00003023 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00003010 - 0x00003017 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00003024 - 0x00003027 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003018 - 0x0000301f (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000050a0 - 0x000050af (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000050e0 - 0x000050e3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000050c0 - 0x000050c7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000050e4 - 0x000050e7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000050c8 - 0x000050cf (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000050b0 - 0x000050bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00005020 - 0x0000503f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00005040 - 0x0000505f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00005060 - 0x0000507f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00005080 - 0x0000509f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x0000407f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x93000000 - 0x93003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x93004000 - 0x930047ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x93004800 - 0x930048ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x93100000 - 0x9311ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x93200000 - 0x932003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x93304000 - 0x933043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x93304400 - 0x933047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x93300000 - 0x93303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfffe0000 - 0xfffe0000 (0x1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x92000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001120 - 0x00001127 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000111f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x0000300f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00003020 - 0x00003023 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00003010 - 0x00003017 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00003024 - 0x00003027 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003018 - 0x0000301f (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000050a0 - 0x000050af (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000050e0 - 0x000050e3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000050c0 - 0x000050c7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000050e4 - 0x000050e7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000050c8 - 0x000050cf (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000050b0 - 0x000050bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00005020 - 0x0000503f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00005040 - 0x0000505f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00005060 - 0x0000507f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00005080 - 0x0000509f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x0000407f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9746

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9746

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 09:56:41 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x93000000 - 0x93003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x93004000 - 0x930047ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x93004800 - 0x930048ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x93100000 - 0x9311ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x93200000 - 0x932003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x93304000 - 0x933043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x93304400 - 0x933047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x93300000 - 0x93303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfffe0000 - 0xfffe0000 (0x1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x92000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001120 - 0x00001127 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000111f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x0000300f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00003020 - 0x00003023 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00003010 - 0x00003017 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00003024 - 0x00003027 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003018 - 0x0000301f (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000050a0 - 0x000050af (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000050e0 - 0x000050e3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000050c0 - 0x000050c7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000050e4 - 0x000050e7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000050c8 - 0x000050cf (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000050b0 - 0x000050bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00005020 - 0x0000503f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00005040 - 0x0000505f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00005060 - 0x0000507f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00005080 - 0x0000509f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x0000407f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x93000000 - 0x93003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x93004000 - 0x930047ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x93004800 - 0x930048ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x93100000 - 0x9311ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x93200000 - 0x932003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x93304000 - 0x933043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x93304400 - 0x933047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x93300000 - 0x93303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfffe0000 - 0xfffe0000 (0x1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x92000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001120 - 0x00001127 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000111f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x0000300f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003020 - 0x00003023 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00003010 - 0x00003017 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00003024 - 0x00003027 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00003018 - 0x0000301f (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000050a0 - 0x000050af (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000050e0 - 0x000050e3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000050c0 - 0x000050c7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000050e4 - 0x000050e7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x000050c8 - 0x000050cf (0x8) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x000050b0 - 0x000050bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00005020 - 0x0000503f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00005040 - 0x0000505f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x00005060 - 0x0000507f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x00005080 - 0x0000509f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x0000407f (0x80) IX[B](B)

	[42] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[43] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTS at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 655360 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.80.07.00.02

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     BenQ FP2091 (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP2091 (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): BenQ FP2091 (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 9 :Cool: ; computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0	0x92000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x93000000 - 0x93003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x93004000 - 0x930047ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x93004800 - 0x930048ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x93100000 - 0x9311ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x93200000 - 0x932003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x93304000 - 0x933043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x93304400 - 0x933047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x93300000 - 0x93303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xfffe0000 - 0xfffe0000 (0x1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0x92000000 - 0x92ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] 0	0	0x00004000 - 0x0000407f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001120 - 0x00001127 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000111f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x0000300f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00003020 - 0x00003023 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00003010 - 0x00003017 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00003024 - 0x00003027 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00003018 - 0x0000301f (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x000050a0 - 0x000050af (0x10) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x000050e0 - 0x000050e3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x000050c0 - 0x000050c7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x000050e4 - 0x000050e7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x000050c8 - 0x000050cf (0x8) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x000050b0 - 0x000050bf (0x10) IX[B]

	[41] -1	0	0x00005020 - 0x0000503f (0x20) IX[B]

	[42] -1	0	0x00005040 - 0x0000505f (0x20) IX[B]

	[43] -1	0	0x00005060 - 0x0000507f (0x20) IX[B]

	[44] -1	0	0x00005080 - 0x0000509f (0x20) IX[B]

	[45] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x0000407f (0x80) IX[B](B)

	[46] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[47] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(--) NVIDIA(0): No video decoder detected

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc/pc(pc105)+pc/de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc/pc(pc105)+pc/de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 4884, got 4888

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

glx klappt auch einwandfrei.

Ich habe den Eindruck beim starten vom X-Server geht die Info meiner Framebuffereinstellung verloren und deshalb komme ich nicht mehr auf die Konsole.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *MaTu wrote:*   

> vorne weg, ich verwende den Framebuffer vesafb-tng im Kernel [...]

 

Gut, dann verwende mal nur den vesafb und sag uns dann ob beschriebened Problem immer noch besteht.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Klaus Meier

Welchen nividia-Treiber hast du denn für X? Du hast ja ne 8800 drin, die wird erst von den neuesten unterstützt. Also wenn du den Treiber aus Stable hast, dann versuch mal den aus Testing.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

@ STiGMaTa_ch

Ich habe jetzt mal den Framebuffer von vesafb-tng auf vesafb im Kernel umgestellt, auch weil ich auf der Seite von vesafb-tng gelesen habe das es in Zusammenhang mit SMP zu Problemen kommen kann.

Also Kernel umgestellt und neu übersetzt und nvidia-drivers neu emerge(d), hat aber nichts an meinem Problem geändert.

Sobald ich den X-Server starte und mit Strg+Alt+Fn auf eine Konsole wechseln möchte bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, ebenfalls wenn ich wieder zum X-Server zuückwechseln will.

Ich habe auf der Konsole Numlock(-led) aktiviert, im X-Server noch nicht, und die dürfte gewechselt werden, zumindest der LED geht entsprechend an und aus.

Der "drei-Finger-Salut" geht auch, alles aber bei schwarzem Monitor.

Wenn es keine weiteren Vorschläge gibt werde ich den X-Server nochmal installieren, daß der Nvidia-Treiber rumzickt nehme ich nicht an, wäre aber nicht schlecht zu erfahren ob hier jemand eine ähnliche Config am laufen hat. Also 2-Kern-Prozessor, die Nvidia-Treiber (1.0-9746), Framebuffer und natürlich den X-Server.

@ Klaus Meier 

ich verwende schon den Testing-Treiber von Nvidia (1.0-9746), da aber der X-Server mit glx problemlos läuft bin ich mal davon ausgegangen, daß der nicht involviert ist.

lg MaTu

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *MaTu wrote:*   

> @ STiGMaTa_ch
> 
> [...]Also Kernel umgestellt und neu übersetzt und nvidia-drivers neu emerge(d), hat aber nichts an meinem Problem geändert.

 

Ich kann mir die Antwort zwar denken, ich frage aber vorsichtshalber trotzdem noch nach   :Very Happy: 

Du hast nach [...] Kernel umgestellt und neu übersetzt [...] und vor [...]nvidia-drivers neu emerge(d)[...] aber schon den neuen Kernel noch in Grub/Lilo eingetragen und deinen Rechner mit neuem Kernel gebootet??

.oO(Ich bin sicher, dass jetzt ein JA KLAR kommt, aber wäre doch schade, wenn diese Kleinigkeit übersehen worden wäre  :Smile:  )

 *MaTu wrote:*   

> Sobald ich den X-Server starte und mit Strg+Alt+Fn auf eine Konsole wechseln möchte bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, ebenfalls wenn ich wieder zum X-Server zuückwechseln will.
> 
> Ich habe auf der Konsole Numlock(-led) aktiviert, im X-Server noch nicht, und die dürfte gewechselt werden, zumindest der LED geht entsprechend an und aus.
> 
> Der "drei-Finger-Salut" geht auch, alles aber bei schwarzem Monitor.

 

Genau dieses Symptom habe ich mit einer ATI Karte und vesafb-tng. Die vertragen sich einfach nicht (bei mir!). Bei mir hat glücklicherweise die Verwendung von vesafb geholfen.

Du könntest im Kernel den Framebuffer Support mal komplett deaktivieren und mit diesem Kernel booten  :Wink:  Wenn dann die Probleme immer noch bestehen, weisst du zumindest, dass sich deine Karte und dein Treiber mit dem Framebuffer beissen. Solltest du keine Konsole benutzen sondern direkt nach dem booten via kdm/xdm etc. die Grafische Oberfläche booten, dann kannst du dir ja überlegen den Framebuffer Support ganz draussen zu lassen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## franzf

Ein Vorschlag wäre noch zu schauen, ob du für deinen FrameBuffer den Nvidia-Treiber (im Kernel!) angemacht hast. Dieser verträgt sich leider mit den nvidia-drivers (für X) nicht...

----------

## MaTu

@ STiGMaTa_ch 

"Ich kann mir die Antwort zwar denken, ich frage aber vorsichtshalber trotzdem noch nach [...]"  JA KLAR    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe mitlerweile ein emerge -e system und emerge -e world gemacht und den nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631 probiert, beides hat nichts gebracht.

Beim nvidia-driver war es ja klar aber versuchen wollte ich es trotzdem.

Die Framebuffer Unterstützung aus dem Kernel nehmen, dürfte wirklich die sinnvollste weitere vorgehensweise sein. 

Durchaus möglich das der Treiber (1.0.9746) noch keine Framebuffer mag. 

Ich werde mal das nvidia-forum im Auge behalten und mich wohl in der Zwischenzeit mit den Magic SysRg-keys behelfen wenn das Ausschalten des Framebuffers auch nichts bringt.

danke an alle, für die Unterstützung hier.

lg MaTu

@ franzf 

Die anderen Frambuffer sind alle deaktiviert, dürfte am Zusammenspiel vom nvidia-treiber und dem vesafb(-tng) liegen. Ich werde es heute abend mal ausprobieren.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

Ich habe ein wenig im nvidia-Forum herumgesucht und leider etwas gefunden   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Also, der aktuelle nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 (~x86) verträgt sich nicht mit den Framebuffern, es genügt (zumindest bei mir) im Bootloader den Framebuffer zu deaktivieren.

Bitte beachten: Ich kann das nur für eine 8800GTS Karte und für 32bit bestätigen.

In meinem Fall mußte ich den "vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap" für den vesafb aus der grub.conf rausnehmen, oder "video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60" für den Fall daß man vesafb-tng verwendet (könnten natürlich auch andere Auflösungen und Modi sein).

lg MaTu

----------

## Vortex375

Bei mir funktioniert das Wechseln einwandfrei, mit der gleichen nvidia-Treiber-Version (1.0-9746).

Bin auf amd64 mit vesafb im kernel. Meine kernel-Kommandozeile lautet:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/sda6 vga=792
```

vesafb-tng gibt es ja leider nicht für 64bit.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo

Mit dem  letzten  nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755 funktioniert der Framebuffer für die Konsole wieder. 

Es ist wieder möglich zwischen den Konsolen und der graphischen Oberfläche hin und her zu schalten, das System läuft wieder einwandfrei.

lg MaTu

----------

